# RSA tauscht nach Hack 40 Millionen SecurID-Tokens aus



## Newsfeed (7 Juni 2011)

Der Hackerangriff auf RSA hat weitreichendere Folgen, als der Hersteller zunächst zugeben wollte. Nach drei Monaten hat RSA nun mit einem Austausch sämtlicher SecurID-Tokens begonnen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

